# Internet Radio



## Hippe (30. September 2002)

Hi leute ich wollte mal fragen ob man auch dein  Internet Radio auf Linux laufen lassen kann weil ich habe einen Linux Server und habe null ahnung von sowas wer bock und interesse mir das zu erklären oder mir zu installieren hat meldet sich bei mir.

PS: Das man sie auf WinAMP hören kann 
in IRC #prouwn
oder per Mail Hippe@prouwn.de


----------



## Keule (19. Oktober 2002)

hier der linux server 

musste ganz normal wie beim windoof server auch machen klappt supi


----------



## RavenHawk (22. März 2003)

Hi, 
Wenn ich über SHOUTcast mit winamp radio höre, kostet mich das was?


----------



## Neuk (23. März 2003)

@RavenHawk
Nope, des tut gar nix kosten. Du verlierst halt a bisserl Bandbreite, während du Radio hörst.


----------



## RavenHawk (23. März 2003)

mhhhhh, 
das is cool, mein Radio is nämlich kaputt und ih hab das jetzt auch schon übers inet ausprobiert, da kannst ja alles hören was du willst 

THX ^^


----------



## ebby (19. April 2003)

ja besonders kann ich dir http://www.time-traxx.com empfehlen  bin da dj !

infos auch über  zu bekommen !MEINE PAGE


----------

